# HDD bei Systemstart nicht ansprechen/mounten



## Johannes7146 (27. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich nutzt ein Ubuntu-LiveSystem von einem USB-Stick aus, da die HDD in dem genutzem Rechner Defekt ist.
Dabei poppt alle paar Minuten eine Meldung(Screenshot im Anhang) hoch, dass die HDD defekt ist, was natürlich relativ nervig ist.
Kann ich irgendwo festelegen, das außer dem Livesystem garkeine Laufwerke gemountet werden soll?
Damit sollte die Meldung ja dann wohl verschwunden sein oder?

Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

hab zwar grad kein Ubuntu zur Hand und ich nutze eigentlich XUbuntu, aber es sollte in den Systemeinstellungen einen Punkt namens "Laufwerksverwaltung" geben. Dort kannst du festlegen, was bei neuen Datenträgern passieren soll.

Gruß
BK


----------



## GMF (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das nicht geht, machs einfach brute force - Festplatte ausstecken


----------

